# Anfängerprobleme



## nurikabe (12. Okt 2007)

Hallo Java Community,

ich habe mit elipseMe ein einfaches midlet geschrieben.  Dies sieht so aus:

```
import javax.microedition.lcdui.Display;
import javax.microedition.lcdui.Form;
import javax.microedition.lcdui.Item;
import javax.microedition.lcdui.ItemStateListener;
import javax.microedition.lcdui.StringItem;
import javax.microedition.lcdui.TextField;
import javax.microedition.midlet.MIDlet;
import javax.microedition.midlet.MIDletStateChangeException;


public class Ww extends MIDlet {

	Display display = Display.getDisplay(this);
	Form mainForm = new Form("Weight Watcher Rechner");
	
	TextField text1=new TextField("", "", 5, TextField.NUMERIC);
	TextField text2=new TextField("", "", 5, TextField.NUMERIC);
	TextField text3=new TextField("", "", 5, TextField.NUMERIC);
	StringItem t1=new StringItem("","Kalorin");
	StringItem t2=new StringItem("","Fett");
	StringItem t3=new StringItem("","Punkte pro 100 Gramm");
	
	public Ww() {
		
		mainForm.append (text1);
		mainForm.append (t1);
		mainForm.append (text2);
		mainForm.append (t2);
		mainForm.append (text3);
		mainForm.append (t3);
		mainForm.setItemStateListener(new ItemStateListener()
		{

			public void itemStateChanged(Item arg0) {
				int a=(int)((Double.parseDouble(text1.getString())/60+((Double.parseDouble(text2.getString())/9))));
				text3.setString(Integer.toString(a));
				
			}
			
		});
		
		
	}

	
	protected void destroyApp(boolean arg0) throws MIDletStateChangeException {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

	}

	protected void pauseApp() {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub

	}

	protected void startApp() throws MIDletStateChangeException {
	 display.setCurrent(mainForm);
	}

}
```

Ich habe dann eine jar datei erzeugt. Mit dem SDK von sonyericcson habe ich versucht es auf meinem Handy zu installieren.

Jedoch kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
[12.10.07 18:52]	Logger initialized, level: 3, max size: 0, log: C:\SonyEricsson\JavaME_SDK_CLDC\OnDeviceDebug\logs\guitool.log
[12.10.07 18:52]	Performing task: com.sonyericsson.sdkme.deviceoperations.e
[12.10.07 18:52]	Attached hanging proxy monitor; will shutdown if connection proxy hangs.
[12.10.07 18:52]	Install Action called with files: 
[12.10.07 18:52]	C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Timo\Desktop\ww.jar
[12.10.07 18:52]	Performing task: com.sonyericsson.sdkme.deviceoperations.c
[12.10.07 18:52]	Installing JAR: null
[12.10.07 18:52]	Installing JAD: C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Timo\Desktop\ww.jar
[12.10.07 18:52]	error formatting install command
[12.10.07 18:52]	com.sonyericsson.sdkme.tools.exception.b: No Midlet name specified in JAR manifest.
[12.10.07 18:52]	Performing task: com.sonyericsson.sdkme.deviceoperations.e
```

Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## The_S (15. Okt 2007)

läufts denn im normalen Emulator?


----------



## nurikabe (16. Okt 2007)

ja, im  normalen emulator läuft es.


----------



## The_S (16. Okt 2007)

Hm, dann hab ich keine Ahnung, hab noch nie mit Gerätespezifischen Emulatoren gearbeitet. sry


----------



## Dariusum II (29. Okt 2007)

ähm kann es daran liegen das bei Installing JAR null angezeigt wird ?  hab nicht wirklich nen Plan is mir nur mal so aufgefallen


----------



## Gast (3. Apr 2008)

Du brauchst nich nur die jar Datei sondern auch die jad und bei mir funktionierts aufm Handy. Die Dateine sind bei mir in dem Ordner deployed


----------



## MiDniGG (3. Apr 2008)

Naja... n halbes Jahr zu spät, oder?! ^^
Und außerdem doppelt  (sowas macht man doch ned!!!)


----------



## Gast (10. Jul 2008)

Besser als die Antwort kommt nie


----------



## ARadauer (10. Jul 2008)

vielleicht stolpert ja mal einer mit google über diesen thread, dann freut er sich ;-)


----------

